# dyeing antler



## fshenkin94 (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried to dye deer antler?  If so, what kind of dye do you use and what is the process?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 14, 2008)

Never did it, never thought about doing it. But, I have a hunk that accidentally got marked with a green felt tip marker many years ago. Color is still there so I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2008)

Yes, I have dyed deer antler with transtint dye/alcohol.  It worked wonderfully!  I use blue and it gave a nice light blue hue that did not look fake.  I also stabilized some Axis antler from a deer that I killed while still in velvet.  Once the velvet came off, the antlers were very porous so I cast it in Alumilite and got color and added density.  Will try to post a pic one of these days.


----------



## jskeen (May 14, 2008)

The classic method of rebrowning antler that has weathered too grey is to soak in a saturated solution of potassium permangenate.  Depending on how long you let it set, this will turn the exposed sections anywhere from light tan to dark chocolate.  Dying the antler to a medium tan and then sanding the high spots will usually turn old grey antler back to almost new looking.  

Potassium permangenate crystals can be purchased at plumbing supply houses and most sears stores in the plumbing section.  It is used to back flush the filter beds of water softeners.  simply mix 2 or 3 tablespoons in a jar with a lid and shake for a moment.  Use gloves and wear old clothes, it stains hands and fabrics bright purple.  DAMHIKT


----------

